# 2012 Nissan GT-R Changes Include RWD Mode



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The 2012 Nissan GTR is getting more than just cosmetic changes. According to the NAGTROC, the 2012 variant of Godzilla will get a revised chassis and suspension along with a "RWD mode".

The front strut towers have been stiffened, for a more rigid chassis, while the brake rotors are 10mm larger up front. New spring rates, dampers and caster settings will help the handling, along with lighter, forged Rays Engineering wheels. A new tire package from Dunlop will help transfer all that power and grip to the pavement, while an option for Recaro seats (from the Spec-V model) will help keep you in place.

The most interesting option is the 2WD mode, which can turn the car into a rear-drive only machine. The 2wd mode can be activated by pressing the "fuel save" switch for more than 4 seconds, but somehow, we have a feeling that economy will not be the main objective of this kind of driving.

More: *2012 Nissan GT-R Changes Include RWD Mode* on AutoGuide.com


----------

